# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  UFS Turbo Box

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
UFS Turbo Box *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:      *UFS Turbo Box* is the latest multiplatform phone 
servicing tool from Saras Factory. UFS Turbo Box offers new module for 
Samsung devices with full support for all Android phones. It features 
High-Speed USB Interface (480 MHz), Custom VBat, VPP, TX, RX, BSI 
Connector and has many other improvements.    *UFS Turbo Box - Main Features*High-Speed USB interface (480 MHz)On-board High-Speed USB HubOn-board USB RID control (Samsung, LG JIG emulation)High-Speed UART communication up to 3.686.400 BaudsHigh-Speed F-Bus transfer (up to 16 MHz)Programmable BSI resistanceOn-board VPP generator (12V)Custom VBat, VPP, RX, TX and BSI connectorsUniversal USB cable that supports all possible Samsung and LG modelsUSB/UART switch on USB cableFactory Programming Mode (FPGM) for Samsung Android devices*World's first* USB cable in GSM history that uses USB 3.0 standardSmartcard Protected *UFS Turbo Box - Supported Models *:**Nokia:* 1100, 3100, 3100b, 3108, 3200, 3200b, 3300, 3360, 3510, 3510i, 
3530, 3590, 3595, 5100, 5140, 6108, 6610, 6610i, 6100, 6200, 6220, 6310,
 6310i, 6500, 6510, 6590, 6600, 6650, 6800, 6820, 7200, 7210, 7250, 
7250i, 7600, 7650, 8310, 8390, 8910, 8910i, 3600, 3650, 7650, 6600, 
N-Gage, 3620, N-Gage QD, 9290, 9210, 9210i, 2100, 3110, 3210, 3310, 
3315, 3330, 3350, 3390, 3410, 3610, 5110, 5110i, 5130, 5190, 5210, 5510,
 6080, 6110, 6130, 6138, 6150, 6190, 6210, 6250, 7110, 8210, 8250, 8290,
 8850, 8855, 8890, 9110, 9110i*Samsung:* B3310i, B5330, B5330B, B5330L, B5330T, B5510, B5510B, B5510L, 
B5510T, B5512, B5512B, B7510, B7510B, B7510L, B7800, B7810, B9062, 
B9120, B9150, B9388, C3011, C3200, C3310, C3310R, C3312, C3312R, C3313T,
 C3322i, C3330, C3332, C3350, C3350M, C3353, C3530, C3530L, C3560, 
C3590, C3592, C3750, C3752, D600, D700, D705, D710, D720, E110S, E1151, 
E120K, E120L, E120S, E140K, E140L, E140S, E150S, E160K, E160L, E160S, 
E170K, E170L, E170S, E210K, E210L, E210S, E2152i, E220S, E2230, E2230L, 
E2230M, E2232, E230K, E230L, E230S, E2330, E2330B, E2330C, E2350B, 
E250K, E250L, E250S, E2530, E2600, E2600M, E2652, E2652W, E270K, E270L, 
E270S, E275K, E275S, E300K, E300L, E300S, E310K, E310L, E310S, E330K, 
E330L, E330S, E370D, E370K, E400K, E400S, E470S, E500L, E500S, EK-GC100,
 EK-GC110, EK-GC120, EK-GC200, EK-GN100, EK-GN120, EK-GN120A, EK-KC120K,
 EK-KC120L, EK-KC120S, i100, i110, i200, i200PP, i257, i257M, i317, 
i317M, s337, i337M, i337Z, i339, i400, i405, i405U, i407, i415, i435, 
i435L, i437, i437P, s437Z, i467, i467M, i497, i500, i500A, i509, i509U, 
i510, i515, i519, i527, i527M, i535, i535PP, i537, i545, i545L, i547, 
i547C, i559, i569, i577, i579, i589, i605, i619, i629, i659, i679, i699,
 i699i, i705, i717, i717D, i717M, i717R, i727, i727R, i739, i747, i747M,
 i757, i757M, i759, i777, i779, i800, i809, i815, i827, i827D, i829, 
i847, i857, i869, i879, i879E, i889, i896, i897, i899, i905, i909, i915,
 i919, i919U, i925, i925U, i927, i927R, i929, i939, i939D, i939i, i957, 
i957D, i957M, i957R, i959, i987, i997, i997R, i5500, i5500B, i5500L, 
i5500M, i5503, i5503T, i5508, i5510, i5510B, i5510L, i5510M, i5510T, 
i5700, i5700E, i5700L, i5700R, i5800, i5800D, i5800L, i5801, i6500U, 
i7500, i7500C, i7500H, i7500L, i7500U, i7680, i8150, i8150B, i8150T, 
i8160, i8160L, i8160P, i8190, i8190L, i8190N, i8190T, i8200, i8200L, 
i8200N, i8200Q, i8250, i8258, i8260, i8260E, i8260L, i8262, i8262B, 
i8262D, i8268, i8520, i8530, i8550E, i8550L, i8552, i8552B, i8558, 
i8580, i8730, i8730T, i9000, i9000B, i9000M, i9000T, i9001, i9003, 
i9003L, i9008, i9008L, i9010, i9018, i9020, i9020A, i9020T, i9023, 
i9050, i9060, i9060-DS, i9060C, i9060i, i9060L, i9060M, i9063T, i9070, 
i9070P, i9080E, i9080L, i9082, i9082C, i9082i, i9082L, i9082X, i9088, 
i9100, i9100G, i9100M, i9100P, i9100T, i9103, i9105P, 19108, i9118, 
i9128, i9128E, i9128i, i9128V, i9150, i9152, i9152P, i9158, i9158P, 
i9158V, i9168, i9168i, i9190, i9192, i9192i, i9195, i9195H, i9195i, 
i9195L, i9195T, i9197, i9200, i9200X, i9205, i9208, i9210, i9210T, 
i9220, i9228, i9230, i9235, i9250, i9250M, i9260, i9268, i9295, i9300, 
i9300i, i9300T, i9301i, i9301Q, i9305, i9305N, i9305T, i9308, i9308i, 
i9500, i9502, i9505, i9505G, i9506, i9507, i9507V, i9508, i9508V, i9515,
 i9515L, ISW11SC, L300, L520, L600, L700, L710, L720, L720T, L900, 
M100S, M110S, M130K, M130L, M180K, M180L, M180S, M180W, M190S, M200K, 
M200S, M220L, M240S, M250K, M250L, M250S, M290K, M290S, M305W, M340D, 
M340K, M340L, M340S, M380K, M380S, M380W, M420K, M420S, M430W, M440S, 
M460D, M480K, M480S, M480W, M485W, M486W, M500W, M570K, M570S, M580, 
M580D, M585D, M720, M819N, M820, M830, M840, M910, M919, M919N, M919V, 
M920, M930, M950, N075T, N5100, N5105, N5110, N5120, N7000, N7000B, 
N7005, N7100, N7100T, N7102, N7102i, N7105, N7105T, N7108, N7108D, N719,
 N8000, N8003, N8005, N8010, N8013, N8020, P1000, P1000L, P1000M, 
P1000N, P1000R, P1000T, P1010, P1013, P3100, P3100B, P3105, P3108, 
P3110, P3113, P5100, P5110, P5113, P5200, P5210, P5213, P5220, P6200, 
P6200L, P6200N, P6201, P6210, P6211, P6800, P6810, P709, P709E, P7100, 
P729, P7300, P7300B, P7310, P7320, P7320T, P739, P7500, P7500D, P7500M, 
P7500R, P7500V, P7501, P7503, P7510, P7511, P8110, R530, R530C, R530M, 
R530U, R530X, R720, R740C, R760, R760X, R820, R830, R830C, R880, R890, 
R920, R930, R940, R950, R960, R970, R970C, R970X, S3310i, S3350, S3350M,
 S3353, S3550, S3550C, S3550L, S3800W, S3802, S3802W, S5220, S5220R, 
S5222, S5222R, S5229, S5280, S5282, S5283B, S5292, S5296, S5300, S5300B,
 S5300L, S5300T, S5301, S5301B, S5301L, S5302, S5302B, S5303, S5303B, 
S5310, S5310B, S5310C, S5310E, S5310G, S5310i, S5310L, S5310M, S5310T, 
S5312, S5312B, S5312C, S5312L, S5312M, S5360, S5360B, S5360L, S5360T, 
S5363, S5367, S5368, S5369, S5570, S5570B, S5570i, S5570L, S5578, S5660,
 S5660B, S5660L, S5660M, S5660V, S5670, S5670B, S5670L, S5690, S5690L, 
S5690M, S5690R, S5698, S5820, S5830, S5830B, S5830C, S5830D, S5830G, 
S5830i, S5830L, S5830M, S5830T, S5830V, S5830Z, S5831i, S5838, S5839i, 
S6010, S6010L, S6010W, S6012, S6012B, S6102, S6102B, S6102E, S6102L, 
S6102T, S6102Z, S6108, S6293T, S6310, S6310B, S6310L, S6310N, S6310T, 
S6312, S6313T, S6352, S6358, S6500, S6500D, S6500L, S6790, S6790E, 
S6790L, S6790N, S6792L, S6800, S6802, S6802B, S6810, S6810B, S6810E, 
S6810L, S6810M, S6810P, S6812, S6812B, S6812C, S6812i, S6818, S6818V, 
S720C, S7262, S7270, S7270L, S7272, S7272C, S7273T, S7275B, S7275R, 
S7275T, S7278, S7278U, S730G, S730M, S735C, S738C, S7390, S7390E, 
S7390G, S7390L, S7392, S7392L, S7500, S7500L, S7500T, S7500W, S7508, 
S7560, S7560M, S7562, S7562C, S7562i, S7562L, S7562U, S7566, S7568, 
S7568i, S7572, S7580, S7580E, S7580L, S7582, S7582L, S7583T, S7710, 
S7710L, S7898, S7898i, S950C, S959G, S960L, S968C, S970G, SC-01 C, SC-01
 D, SC-01 E, SC-01 F, SC-01 G, SC-02B, SC-02C, SC-02D, SC-02E, SC-02F, 
SC-02G, SC-03D, SC-03E, SC-03G, SC-04D, SC-04E, SC-04F, SC-05D, SC-06D, 
SC-L21, SC-L22, SC-L23, SC-L24, SC-T21, SM-0100H, SM-0100M, SM-0100MU, 
SM-A3000, SM-A3009, SM-A300F, SM-A300FU, SM-A300G, SM-A300H, SM-A300M, 
SM-A300XU, SM-A300XZ, SM-A300YZ, SM-A5000, SM-A5009, SM-A500F, 
SM-A500FU, SM-A500G, SM-A500H, SM-A500K, SM-A500L, SM-A500M, SM-A500S, 
SM-A500XZ, SM-A500Y, SM-A500YZ, SM-A7000, SM-A7009, SM-A700F, SM-A700FD,
 SM-A700H, SM-A700K, SM-A700L, SM-A700S, SM-A700X, SM-A700YD, SM-C101, 
SM-C105, SM-C105A, SM-C105K, SM-C105L, SM-C105S, SM-C105W, SM-C111, 
SM-C1116, SM-C111M, SM-C115, SM-C1158, SM-C115L, SM-C115M, SM-C115W, 
SM-E500F, SM-E500H, SM-E500M, SM-E7000, SM-E7009, SM-E700F, SM-E700H, 
SM-E700M, SM-G110B, SM-G110H, SM-G110M, SM-G130BT, SM-G130E, SM-G130H, 
SM-G130HN, SM-G130M, SM-G310A, SM-G310HN, SM-G310R5, SM-G3139D, 
SM-G313F, SM-G313H, SM-G313HN, SM-G313HU, SM-G313HY, SM-G313HZ, 
SM-G313M, SM-G313ML, SM-G313MU, SM-G313MY, SM-G313U, SM-G316HU, 
SM-G316ML, SM-G350, SM-G3502, SM-G3502C, SM-G3502i, SM-G3502L, 
SM-G3502T, SM-G3502U, SM-G3508, SM-G3508i, SM-G3508J, SM-G3509, 
SM-G3509i, SM-G350E, SM-G350L, SM-G350M, SM-G3518, SM-G3556D, SM-G3558, 
SM-G3559, SM-G355H, SM-G355H-SS, SM-G355HN, SM-G355HQ, SM-G355M, 
SM-G355M-SS, SM-G3568V, SM-G357FZ, SM-G357M, SM-G3586V, SM-G3588V, 
SM-G3589W, SM-G3606, SM-G3608, SM-G3609, SM-G360BT, SM-G360F, SM-G360G, 
SM-G360GY, SM-G360H, SM-G360HU, SM-G360M, SM-G360P, SM-G360V, SM-G3812, 
SM-G3812B, SM-G3815, SM-G3818, SM-G3819, SM-G3819D, SM-G3858, SM-G386F, 
SM-G386T, SM-G386T1, SM-G386U, SM-G386W, SM-G5108, SM-G5108Q, SM-G5109, 
SM-G5306W, SM-G5308W, SM-G5309W, SM-G530BT, SM-G530F, SM-G530FZ, 
SM-G530H, SM-G530M, SM-G530Y, SM-G710, SM-G7102, SM-G7102T, SM-G7105, 
SM-G7105H, SM-G7105L, SM-G7106, SM-G7108V, SM-G7109, SM-G710K, SM-G710L,
 SM-G710S, SM-G7200, SM-G720AX, SM-G720N0, SM-G730A, SM-G730V, 
SM-G730W8, SM-G7508Q, SM-G7509, SM-G750A, SM-G750F, SM-G750H, SM-G800F, 
SM-G800H, SM-G800H-SS, SM-G800M, SM-G800R4, SM-G800X, SM-G800Y, 
SM-G8508S, SM-G850A, SM-G850F, SM-G850FQ, SM-G850K, SM-G850L, SM-G850M, 
SM-G850S, SM-G850T, SM-G850W, SM-G850X, SM-G850Y, SM-G860P, SM-G870A, 
SM-G870F, SM-G870W, SM-G9006V, SM-G9006W, SM-G9008V, SM-G9008W, 
SM-G9009D, SM-G9009W, SM-G900A, SM-G900AZ, SM-G900F, SM-G900FD, 
SM-G900FQ, SM-G900H, SM-G900i, SM-G900K, SM-G900L, SM-G900M, SM-G900MD, 
SM-G900P, SM-G900R4, SM-G900R6, SM-G900R7, SM-G900S, SM-G900T, 
SM-G900T1, SM-G900V, SM-G900W8, SM-G901F, SM-G906K, SM-G906L, SM-G906S, 
SM-G9092, SM-G9098, SM-G910S, SM-J100F, SM-J100FN, SM-N750, SM-N7500Q, 
SM-N7502, SM-N7505, SM-N7505L, SM-N7506V, SM-N7507, SM-N7508V, 
SM-N7509V, SM-N750K, SM-N750L, SM-N750S, SM-N900, SM-N9000Q, SM-N9002, 
SM-N9005, SM-N9006, SM-N9007, SM-N9008, SM-N9008S, SM-N9008V, SM-N9009, 
SM-N900A, SM-N900K, SM-N900L, SM-N900P, SM-N900R4, SM-N900S, SM-N900T, 
SM-N900U, SM-N900V, SM-N900W8, SM-N900X, SM-N9100, SM-N9106W, SM-N9108V,
 SM-N9109W, SM-N910A, SM-N910C, SM-N910F, SM-N910G, SM-N910H, SM-N910K, 
SM-N910L, SM-N910P, SM-N910R4, SM-N910S, SM-N910T, SM-N910U, SM-N910V, 
SM-N910W8, SM-N910X, SM-N9150, SM-N915A, SM-N915D, SM-N915F, SM-N915FY, 
SM-N915G, SM-N915J, SM-N915K, SM-N915L, SM-N915P, SM-N915R4, SM-N915S, 
SM-N915T, SM-N915V, SM-N915X, SM-N916K, SM-N916L, SM-N916S, SM-P600, 
SM-P600X, SM-P601, SM-P602, SM-P605, SM-P605K, SM-P605L, SM-P605M, 
SM-P605S, SM-P605V, SM-P607T, SM-P900, SM-P900X, SM-P901, SM-P905, 
SM-P905F0, SM-P905M, SM-P905V, SM-P907A, SM-R130, SM-R350, SM-R380, 
SM-R381, SM-R382, SM-R750, SM-R750A, SM-R750B, SM-R750D, SM-R750J, 
SM-R750P, SM-R750T, SM-R750V, SM-R750W, SM-S765C, SM-S780L, SM-S890L, 
SM-S902L, SM-S975L, SM-T110, SM-T110X, SM-T111, SM-T111M, SM-T111NQ, 
SM-T113, SM-T116, SM-T116NU, SM-T116NY, SM-T210, SM-T2105, SM-T210L, 
SM-T210R, SM-T210X, SM-T211, SM-T211M, SM-T212, SM-T215, SM-T217A, 
SM-T217S, SM-T217T, SM-T230, SM-T230NT, SM-T230NU, SM-T230X, SM-T231, 
SM-T232, SM-T235, SM-T235Y, SM-T237P, SM-T2519, SM-T2556, SM-T2558, 
SM-T255S, SM-T310, SM-T310X, SM-T311, SM-T312, SM-T315, SM-T315T, 
SM-T320, SM-T320X, SM-T321, SM-T322, SM-T325, SM-T327A, SM-T330, 
SM-T330NU, SM-T331, SM-T331C, SM-T332, SM-T335, SM-T335K, SM-T335L, 
SM-T337A, SM-T337T, SM-T337V, SM-T360, SM-T365, SM-T365M, SM-T365Y, 
SM-T520, SM-T525, SM-T530, SM-T530NN, SM-T530NU, SM-T530X, SM-T531, 
SM-T532, SM-T535, SM-T537A, SM-T537R4, SM-T537V, SM-T700, SM-T700X, 
SM-T705, SM-T705C, SM-T705M, SM-T705W, SM-T705Y, SM-T707A, SM-T707D, 
SM-T707V, SM-T800, SM-T800X, SM-T805, SM-T805C, SM-T805K, SM-T805L, 
SM-T805M, SM-T805S, SM-T805W, SM-T805Y, SM-T807A, SM-T807J, SM-T807P, 
SM-T807R4, SM-T807T, SM-T807V, SM-T900, SM-V700, SM-W2014, SM-W2015, 
SM-Z130H, T399, T399N, T499, T499V, T499Y, T589, T589R, T589W, T599, 
T599N, T599V, T679, T679M, T699, T759, T769, T779, T839, T849, T859, 
T869, T879, T889, T889V, T939, T959, T959D, T959P, T959V, T959W, T969V, 
T989, T989D, T989N, T999, T999L, T999N, T999V, W789, W899, W999, W2013*Sony Ericsson*: A3618, P800, P802, P900, P908, R520, R600, T100, T200, T202, T208,
 T230, T300, T306, T310, T312, T39, T600, T610, T616, T628, T630, T65, 
T66, T68, T68i, Z200, Z600, Z608*LG:* A290, E500, GT370, GU230GO, KM553, KM555, KM555e, KM555g, KM555R, 
S367, T370, T375, T385, T385b, T395, T500GO, T505GO, T565, T565b, T575
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *UFS Turbo Box - Package Content:*Fully Active Genuine SarasSoft UFST Box - 1 pc.Samsung P1000 Cable - 1 pc.Samsung E210 Cable - 1 pc.Micro Uart Cable - 1 pc.LG KG800 Cable - 1 pc.
Due to the onrush of technology and efforts to meet every customer's 
demands, the supplier retains the right to change some positions in the 
list of cables and accessories coming together with the product. 
Therefore, the package content presented above is rather tentative. More
 details can be obtained from our sales managers.   
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].       *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 02:32 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

